#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-21
<Kerbero> i bless the 50mm down in africa
<elacheche> o/
<melodie> hi, salut
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-22
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche i cant find an email addy for gang65, he needs to make his wiki page
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<elacheche> Kilos, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/ubuntu-membership-boards/2015-December/001485.html
<elacheche> Kilos, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/ubuntu-membership-boards/2015-December/001487.html
<elacheche> Read that
<Kilos> ok ty
<elacheche> Then we talk :)
<Kilos> he still needs a wiki but yes the dev group should be his aim
<Kilos> then he is a member anyway
<Kilos> they also require a wiki page dont they?
<Kilos> hi pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi Kilos, how are things?
<Kilos> fine ty and there?
<pieter2627> great ty, little things for the year is finally wrapping up
<Kilos> nice
<pieter2627> rain has also been great lately
<Kilos> yeah we needed it bad
<Kilos> \actually need 10 times that much
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-23
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Morning Africa!
<elacheche> any one is using Icinga2 here?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-24
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> sorry elacheche i missed last meeting
<Kilos> was asleep i think
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> What's last night!
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> nono elacheche wasnt there one at 2pm yesterday
<elacheche> no problem
<elacheche> how are you Kerbero
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> you must ping me
<Kilos> i often nap during the day when head aches
<elacheche> That's a good thing Kilos :) Take care of your self :)
<Kilos> no man i hate missing board meetings
<elacheche> We hadn't a board meeting Kilos :D What are you talking about?! x)
<elacheche> The next 20:00 UTC meeting will be at Thursday, January 7th, 2016 at 20:00:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
<elacheche> The next 22:00 UTC meeting will be at Thursday, January 7th, 2016 at 22:00:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
<elacheche> The next 12:00 UTC meeting will be at Wednesday, December 16th, 2015 at 12:00:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
<Kilos> we past dec 16
<Kilos> im lost somewhere
<Kilos> whatever happened to that meeting
<Kilos> that was when popeye came late i think
<Kilos> ah no one cleared it off the agenda
<elacheche> That's the meeting that we were all late for!
<elacheche> There was 2 candidates
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> why is there still one left then
<elacheche> One was expired and I just re-activate hil
<elacheche> him
<elacheche> The other is greg
<Kilos> ok but just ping me when we have to be there please
<elacheche> Yep :)
<elacheche> as usual
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos-> ohi Neo31 you still going strong
<Neo31> hi Kilos-
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> i'm good :)
<Neo31> how r u doing
<Kilos> also good ty
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-25
<Kilos> morning all, compliments of the season to you
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-26
<craigbrash> hope all had a great holiday
<Kilos> same there craigbrash
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-27
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-28
<CraigZim> ``
<CraigZim> `
<CraigZim>  +
<CraigZim>   
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-29
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-30
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-01
<Kilos> helloooooo africa. compliments of the season to you all
